
JExcel – The JavaScript Spreasheet - paulhodel
Jexcel is a very light jquery plugin to embed a spreadsheet compatible with Excel in your website or application. You can create an excel-like table from a JS array, json or even a CSV file. You can use your copy and paste shortcuts to move data from excel straight to your jExcel spreadsheet and vice versa. You can easily integrate third-party jquery plugins to create your own custom columns, custom editors, and customize new features to your clients. jExcel has plenty of nice features such as key-value dropdown, CSV loading&#x2F;exporting, multiple spreadsheets and much more. We have a large roadmap ahead for our jquery plugin and we are constantly improving, so don&#x27;t forget to send us your ideas.<p>It is a great free alternative for Handsontable.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bossanova.uk&#x2F;jexcel
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;paulhodel&#x2F;jexcel
======
gary__
Submit this as a Show HN, will show in the Show HN tab as well.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Yes.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

